# What MBTI type does the above user's username have?



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

Type the above user based only on their username.


I'll start with the poster who posted above me.

Slenderman: INTJ


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Persian = ESTJ


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

Er... ESFP.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

INFJ

Do me! Do me!


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> INFJ
> 
> Do me! Do me!



"The wandering" I imagine an INFP lol


----------



## dylanshae (Jul 30, 2012)

ENxP


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

dylanshae: ESFP


----------



## Mr. Perfect (Sep 27, 2013)

: infp


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Mr Perfect: ISxJ


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

WinterFox: ISFP.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Istj


----------



## JuneBugJay (Sep 29, 2013)

@lycanized ISTP


----------



## Hyphero (Jun 1, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## Mr. Perfect (Sep 27, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## speakslowlyplease (Sep 24, 2013)

Istj


----------



## Randomasd (Aug 29, 2013)

speakslowlyplease: ISTJ


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Infp


----------



## Hyphero (Jun 1, 2013)

INxJ


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

Isfp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## dream land fantasy (Sep 8, 2012)

Entj


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

dream land fantasy: INFP


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

Enfp.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Istp


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

*ScarrDragon*
ISTP


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

Infp


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Esfj

.......


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Entj


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Enfp


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Isfj


----------



## Quantum Knight (Feb 18, 2012)

INxJ


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Entp


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Isfp


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Intp


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

ISFP or ISTP.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Sounds INFP to me.


----------



## imaginaryrobot (Jun 11, 2013)

Intp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Intj


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

Enfp


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Esfp


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

well, estp


----------



## TwistedMuses (May 20, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## kree (Jul 22, 2013)

Infj


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Intp


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Entp


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Infj


----------



## arbitrary (Oct 6, 2013)

intj


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Intj


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Infp


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Istp


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

Intp


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

Infj.


----------



## SirBlunder (Jun 24, 2013)

beard? ISTP:laughing:


----------



## Pogona Vitticeps (Mar 18, 2013)

ISxP


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

entp


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Intp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Infp


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

xD The avatar might be clouding my judgement, but ESFP.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

@Antipode? That username says Ti dominant. So INTP it is.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

Antipode: INTP.

EDIT: Ninja'd. Fuck

Ananael: INFJ.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

Infj


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Istp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Isfj


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

Esfp


----------



## Counselor July (Oct 11, 2013)

Infp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Istj


----------



## SirenaChitzoph (May 27, 2013)

Infp I suppose. 

(Fun fact: My username is an anagram)


----------



## Counselor July (Oct 11, 2013)

INFJ, perhaps.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

istj.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

enfp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Estp


----------



## peabrane (Nov 1, 2009)

isfp


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

I'd say INFJ.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Istp


----------



## SkillandVerve (Sep 8, 2013)

Intj


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

It depends on how your username is supposed to be interpreted. If it's "A flower named You" (i.e., a flower is named You), INFP. If it's "A flower named you," INFJ.


----------



## SkillandVerve (Sep 8, 2013)

It is meant to be interpreted the first way .


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

infp


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

IxFP


----------



## Satan Claus (Aug 6, 2013)

INFP for some reason lol


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Entp


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Hmm... ISFP.


----------



## Quork (Aug 17, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy = INFP


----------



## Counselor July (Oct 11, 2013)

Istp


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Infj


----------



## Counselor July (Oct 11, 2013)

Screams ESTP to me.


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Enfp


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

Mcblah and floop gets interpreted to something laidback and freespirited

Floop sounds fun.

ESFP 
-

damn, edit, @above: ENTP (fantasy and monsters you say?_)


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Intp


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Estp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Entp


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

(off topic of the thread chain, just type the person above me)

I've noticed that a lot of you guys who are typing people based on their usernames are giving them an E frequently, which makes me think that it's difficult to judge I vs. E based on one or two words and a couple numbers. This is an awesome thread though, carry on! *flies away*

EDIT: also almost everyone is being called a P, too.


----------



## ToxicatedRose (Apr 18, 2012)

ESFP.

Sorry to give you E :')


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

poison, or drugs and flowers? INFP


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Infp

edit: enfp


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Estj


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Intj


----------



## shadowjasmine (Apr 19, 2013)

estp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Entj


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Intj


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

entp brudda lol
Entp.


----------



## Counselor July (Oct 11, 2013)

ESFP, very very very ESFP.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Enfj?


----------



## MRH3LLMAN (Oct 21, 2013)

rajas said:


> enfj?


enfj


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Entp


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Enfj


----------



## Wilv (Sep 8, 2013)

ISTJ

Interesting topic...


----------



## Counselor July (Oct 11, 2013)

Wilv said:


> Interesting topic...


I daresay it’s more a game thread.


----------



## Wilv (Sep 8, 2013)

Counselor July said:


> I daresay it’s more a game thread.


I figured. Just remarking upon the peculiarity.

Also, INTJ.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Estj


----------



## XDS (Sep 4, 2013)

INFP.

If I can consistently get people to derive the same four letters from my three-letter username, I will have invented a new kind of data compression.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Intp


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Intp


----------



## Damagedfinger (Oct 27, 2013)

Istp


----------



## .17485 (Jan 12, 2011)

Intp


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Entj


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

enfp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

ESTP l


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

Inxx


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Isfp


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Istp


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Electric Sparkle:

ESFP


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Enfp


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

ISFP (for Lemxn ^_^)


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

ESTP


----------



## Emerald Legend (Jul 13, 2010)

Entp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Istj


----------



## athenian200 (Oct 13, 2008)

Carteblanche - ESTP

Because a Carte blanche allows you to get away with pretty much anything.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

infj -- delphi the oracle


----------



## jessieahh (Feb 1, 2013)

carteblanche = independent = INTJ


----------



## Miyuki Yamaki (Jan 6, 2014)

jessieahh- INTP


----------



## TheSunWay (Jun 8, 2013)

Miyuki Yamaki: INFJ-ish to me^^ but I do read a lot of people get that type in this thread xD


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Mcblahflooper94 - ENTP  (I can't pronounce that with a straight face, it's quite random and definitely gets my attention)


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

Entj.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Intj, actually I take that back. INTP


----------



## Haunter (Mar 16, 2012)

carteblanche - ISFP, the name sounds like a fancy art brand of some sort

(googled it just now and... today I learned a new word)


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Istp


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

Infp


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

INTP actually. Good choice.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

ISTJ (I immediately thought this when I first saw your username)


----------



## MylesPrower (May 8, 2012)

ScarrDragon... I think of ESTP


----------



## idkwatimdoing (Dec 15, 2013)

That sounds like an ENTJ name to me for some reason.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

100% Solid INTP


----------



## SkillandVerve (Sep 8, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## Mcblahflooper94 (Oct 13, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

still ENTP


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Infp


----------



## joe_the_buckeye (Nov 7, 2013)

ISFP

(Haha, although now I see since that's already been used for you, I'll go INFJ for the sake of semi-originality.)


----------



## clay (Nov 9, 2012)

Estp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

INTP/ENTP -- love the avatar!!


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

Enfj


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

A dream eater? 

Maybe a Ni-dom. INTJ?


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr.Rbtoo: ENTP


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

zombiefishy said:


> Esfp


Hmm. Why is that? 

And for you, INTP


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

Raawx said:


> Hmm. Why is that?
> 
> And for you, INTP


It just seemed it...can't really explain...


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

Infp


----------



## alethiometer (Jan 5, 2014)

ENFP, possibly?


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

Intj


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

estp?


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

enfj


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

Isfj


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

ENFP

Bonus - Type this username - "Nefarious".


----------



## happypenguin (Nov 11, 2013)

scardragon - maybe intp
nefarious - maybe esfp


----------



## idkwatimdoing (Dec 15, 2013)

Isfj?


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## epicenter (Jan 8, 2014)

Your name channels ESTP:tongue:
I don't know. It would have to be a type that can do many things at once...hmmm


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

From your analytical reasoning I'd say ENTJ or INTJ


----------



## epicenter (Jan 8, 2014)

Versatility said:


> From your analytical reasoning I'd say ENTJ or INTJ


XNTJs do a lot of things at once? I agree. A *NTJ* it is, then!


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

epicenter said:


> XNTJs do a lot of things at once? I agree. A *NTJ* it is, then!


I stand corrected magnificent INFJ

(IGNORE THIS POST)


----------



## Versatility (Feb 19, 2013)

Versatility said:


> I stand corrected magnificent INFJ .


I meant you're an INTJ or ENTJ. Haha


----------



## epicenter (Jan 8, 2014)

Versatility said:


> I meant you're an INTJ or ENTJ. Haha


:wink:


----------



## Das Brechen (Nov 26, 2011)

Isfj


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Istp


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Psychologically insane and therefore not possible to type.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Intj


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Intp


----------



## Riy (Apr 1, 2010)

Enfj


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

INFP​l


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Estp


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Intp


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Intj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Infj


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

Istp.


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Infp


----------



## Megakill (Nov 3, 2013)

Intp


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

estp :shocked:


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Infj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

E s f j ;p


----------



## SkillandVerve (Sep 8, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

Sassy ISTJ.


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

this is by name right?

LOL
id say
ENFJ or ENTP based off "disguise"


----------



## Yadids (Jan 7, 2012)

Pancaketreehouse: ENFP 
what a lovely username


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

The ENTP smirk in the avatar is throwing me off 
entp/entj


----------



## Neolux (Oct 18, 2013)

carteblanche: I (No capital letters) S (Not particularly zany, eccentric, or creative) X J (Neat and orderly name)


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

INTP (who else would use a latin name?)


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Infj


----------



## The Hungry One (Jan 26, 2011)

Alumina....

Very pretty and glittery sounding. ISFP?


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

xSFP


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

ENFP​l


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

Enfp


----------



## star tripper (Sep 1, 2013)

INTJ for sure.


----------



## DiscoveringSelf (Dec 20, 2013)

Entp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

INFP​l


----------



## Yadids (Jan 7, 2012)

Infp.


----------



## Neolux (Oct 18, 2013)

Enfp


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

INTJ​l


----------



## Alumina (Jan 22, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Infj


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Intp


----------



## miss. potato (Jul 10, 2013)

Estp


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Enfj


----------



## The Notorious S.K.L. (Jan 22, 2014)

xNTP


----------



## lunai (Feb 22, 2014)

Intj?


----------



## februarystars (Aug 22, 2012)

INFJ

But the thing says INTP. So INTP


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

Infj


----------



## Stopwatch (Dec 22, 2012)

ISFP? :x


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

Istj


----------



## eleuthera (Jan 20, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

entp!
ethereal eleuthera


----------



## PrankyButSaintly (Feb 3, 2014)

Enfp


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

ExxP.
While pranky could be F, we'll go with T-- more likely to prank for fun.
In which case, saintly quickly narrows it down to ENTP. Just look at their innocent faces after they just mowed crop circles into the school lawn and used weed killer to write out some sort of invocation to the Ancient Ones. 
ENTPs- type most likely to get told "who? you? with your innocent face?" when reciting a list of childhood misdeeds.


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

Intp


----------



## Pelopra (May 21, 2013)

Feel free to skip this post to continue playing game.



frostyroots said:


> Intp


oh man can't you explain whyyy.


(also, isfp. slightly playful, sensort imagery with a vague emotional undertone.)


----------



## IAmReason (Feb 11, 2014)

Pelopra, sounds very NTish, and like a Perciever, So xNTP


----------



## Valkyrie_feathers (Jun 22, 2013)

Hehe IAmReason really does sound very IXTJ ^_^


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Entp


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

Ixfp I still don't know n/s for yours :/


----------



## Frosty (Jul 16, 2010)

Infp


----------



## alexibaka (Feb 13, 2014)

Well i would say INFP because your profile says INFP. But for all I know you can be an SJ disguising yourself on this forum with the intention of seeing how the intuitive and perceiver types think, so you can destroy them and make the world all SJ... but ur probably just INFP


----------



## Raha (Oct 13, 2013)

ESTP...something pragmatic.


----------



## Meirsho (Oct 9, 2012)

i have to go very basic on this 
J for what ytou wrote.
I for the length and the way yuo wrote.
T for for getting to the point and hitting the point exactly 
IxTJ.. 
and because you think that you're an N. 
have a gr8 freakin day!


----------



## machina sensus (Jan 16, 2014)

@Merisho

ESFP because it sounds fun, extroverted, in touch with the sensory world...


----------



## Raha (Oct 13, 2013)

Estp...something manly.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

^ lol estp xddd


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

Infp


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

The name comes from Mercury, the Roman messenger god. It may also be related to the vocabulary word "mercurial", originally designating someone with the characteristics of eloquence, shrewdness, swiftness, and "thievishness" attributed to the god Mercury, or more commonly with an unpredictable and fast-changing mood.

INTP/ENTP


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought It was like "mer cutie" Would have said ISFP or something

anyhow
Ritual = INTP


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

Infj


----------



## Raha (Oct 13, 2013)

INFP...dreamy.


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

Tzara said:


> Ritual = INTP


Holy crap my cousin's INTP and he uses Ritual a lot for things I just kinda stole it, shameless.

That was pretty accurate.

Raha means free I believe?... 

I'm just guna go with... ISFP/ESFP.


----------



## Raha (Oct 13, 2013)

wow,do you know Farsi?
ritual: ISTJ


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

Raha said:


> wow,do you know Farsi?
> ritual: ISTJ


Hmmm ISTJ? I seem like them always needing facts and what not but... I'm just to lazy in retrospect :blushed:.

I don't know Farsi all that well sorry, I just do some quick research being the nerd I am to get the best outcome.

For the person below if you wana type me go ahead but I have been done before. Twice.


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Istp?


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

allanzo said:


> Istp?


It's on my list of personality types for who I am so well done honestly.

Please don't do me below I'm kinda taking over here XD, I keep replying because I think it's rude to ignore people please I've been done three times I don't wana... impose on this here thread.


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

INFJ
ENFJ

sounds cultyyy


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

@Ritual i wanted to do you anyway


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

pancaketreehouse said:


> INFJ
> ENFJ
> 
> sounds cultyyy


Sounds culty? There is a grin slowly forming on my lips...

pancaketreehouse, hmm ISFP/ESFP seeing as it seems creative, and incredibly tasty may I live with you?


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

@Ritual

we're pretty booked up through may

no one likes staying when the syrup melts and drips from the ceilings and burns his forehead. shit gets like hot tar


----------



## Ritual (Sep 17, 2013)

@pancaketreehouse
Awww maybe next year then .


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

INFJ for sure


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Bomb suggests NTP but you not knowing what neon is and the large heart...
Neonbomb infj/infp


----------



## allanzo (Feb 6, 2014)

Intp ^


----------



## AlmightyJanitor (Mar 12, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Isfj


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Tzara..

INFJ.


----------



## Corny Puns (Apr 4, 2014)

Spectral Sparrow. Hmm... ISFP!


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Porny cuns?
ESFP.
wait what?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

you are the first person to find ENTP from the name Tzara, congrats. 

INTP. Obvious.


----------



## VIIZZY (Mar 22, 2014)

Tzara makes me think of Tzarina (Czarina) which makes me think ENTJ


----------



## Torrnickel (Mar 25, 2014)

Enfp.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Isfj


----------



## Dao (Sep 13, 2013)

INFP. Fern sounds so delicate and almost whimsically affectionate of nature.


----------



## CorrosiveThoughts (Dec 2, 2013)

ISTJ. Iron, as a metal, reminds me of them for some reason.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah, your name is INTP to the core.


----------



## metaphor (Mar 10, 2014)

ENTJ. Simply because of the rebellious or dominant nature of the word "Belial"


----------



## Razef (Nov 24, 2013)

INFJ. As in, finding a meaning in anything you see.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Estp


----------



## TheISO (Jan 29, 2014)

Umm... INFJ?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Istj


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Hrmmmm. I don't really associate yours with a type...

I'll just say ISFP, because your name vaguely seems pop-singerish for some reason and I read somewhere Rihanna was one of those. XD


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

"One of those"
:laughing: such an INTP^^

The name though:
*ESTJ*

Because if you are chained and divine... I dont know how much more bound to something you could be.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Stelliferous said:


> How did you come up with that?


Sounds delicious. XD


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

amoon said:


> The name or the type? Clarify please


I mean the name sounds like "a moon" which is probaby not what you meant :happy:

And for Aya, ISTJ maybe..


----------



## TheINFJ (Apr 12, 2014)

Tzara, I was really close to guessing correctly. I had ESTP in mind when I seen your name, for some reason.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Infj


----------



## JustBob31459 (Apr 7, 2014)

Nitp


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> How did you come up with that?


Really you're ESFP? That's my little brother


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

Tzara said:


> I mean the name sounds like "a moon" which is probaby not what you meant :happy:
> 
> And for Aya, ISTJ maybe..


Aah I can see where that thought comes from.....interesting that you say this.....this is the typical reaction to my name so I stuck with it...Tzara: ENTP for you


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

amoon said:


> Really you're ESFP? That's my little brother


I'm INFP. I was wondering how she came up with that because I've seen a lot say my name is xnfp, favoring INFP so I was shocked.


----------



## EminentFate (Dec 26, 2013)

It's kind of pointless since you can find type in the profile, but try to type me roud:


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

EminentFate said:


> It's kind of pointless since you can find type in the profile, but try to type me roud:


ExFJ from the smiley face and fate sounds planned more than destiny...


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

Stelliferous said:


> I'm INFP. I was wondering how she came up with that because I've seen a lot say my name is xnfp, favoring INFP so I was shocked.


Aah I can get the E part....the name certainty throws it that way...but I am pretty sure the name won't produce as much results as the speaker and what they say hence why I found it funny when my name threw you in a loop...INTJ by the way.


----------



## EminentFate (Dec 26, 2013)

amoon said:


> ExFJ from the smiley face and fate sounds planned more than destiny...


Good call, ENFJ.


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

EminentFate said:


> Good call, ENFJ.


Nice....


----------



## TheSunWay (Jun 8, 2013)

EminentFate: INFP, seems pretty dream-like to me... maybe even INFJ, but then more because of the vibe I get from your verbal use, if that makes sence


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

Hmmm.. Ixfp, leaning toward isfp


----------



## Choice (May 19, 2012)

^ Is that (a)plant matter, (b)icy origins, or is it (c)meant to be dirty?

Depending on meaning
(a) INFP
(b) ENTJ
(c) ISTP

reason: gut feels all the way


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Enfj


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

INTP would make the most sense… but the picture doesn't match up at all... :laughing:


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Infj


----------



## Melogene (Mar 24, 2014)

Fern: ISFP


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Umh.. INTP?


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

ISTP​l


----------



## Meltboy (May 14, 2013)

Meekers: INFP (kinda reminds me of whiskers, which reminds me of soft things, which is essentially an INFP.)


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Meltboy: ENTP or xSTP


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Laxgort- INTP- I dunno haha


----------



## kazerpowa (Apr 26, 2014)

theredpanda sounds pretty ENFJ.


----------



## ChaosEqualsFun (May 19, 2012)

kazerpowa - ESTP


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Estp


----------



## Laxgort (Apr 12, 2014)

Entp


----------



## IchBinZetsubou (Apr 3, 2014)

Intp


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Hmmm... INTP or INTJ.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

xNTP

Sent from my RM-846_eu_euro1_291 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Betcha can't type me based on my user name!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm tempted to say ISFP but I have no way of supporting it


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Grandmaster yoda hasnt got the letters E, S , T, P in it so you must be an INFJ


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

vinniebob


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> vinniebob


Oh Really?


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Esfj?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

above poster? the jury's still out on that one and when they do return with a verdict it aint gonna be Purdy, damn it tzara and morfinyon you responded to quickly I was responding to my good twin


----------



## IAmReason (Feb 11, 2014)

Vinniebob, sounds fairly IxTJ


----------



## Direct (May 12, 2014)

xNTx


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Entj


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Enfp.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

INTP. 

Also, WHY? first time I get an ENFP on this thread :happy:


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Tzara said:


> INTP.
> 
> Also, WHY? first time I get an ENFP on this thread :happy:


"Tzara" sounds a bit like a fantasy character name. Which strikes me as something an NF might be more likely to use as a username. As for E vs I, I just kind of guessed.


For some reason my username just screams INTP, apparently. I've never been guessed as anything else.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

@ScientiaOmnemEst
"Scientia" sounds VERY INTx

I've always had ENTJ and almost nothing else. Because of the "Tsar" resemblance.


----------



## Jackaroo (Aug 11, 2013)

Really? I would have guessed INFP. Sounds all mysterious and slightly pretentious.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

ESTP

Sent from my RM-846_eu_euro1_291 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Estj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Infp


----------



## VoodooDolls (Jul 30, 2013)

bitch that's a typical INTP nick


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Esfp!


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

ISTJ? Seems pretty low key ;~;


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Estp.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

IAmReason said:


> Vinniebob, sounds fairly IxTJ


vinniebob is my pappy's name- nee Vincent Robert I call him vinniebob the Sicilian red neck


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Istp


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

Isfp.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Intp.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Intp!


----------



## -Alpha- (Dec 30, 2013)

Estp


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Estj


----------



## EasterInTheBatcave (Aug 18, 2012)

Intp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, INTP, of course.

Though, every time I see your username, I think it says "Grandmother Yoda"... and that might be a different story entirely.


----------



## cinnabun (Apr 11, 2011)

Isfp.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

ENFP

Sent from my RM-846_eu_euro1_291 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Infp


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Also INFP. 

So INFP it hurts. XD


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

Infj


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Esfj


----------



## EasterInTheBatcave (Aug 18, 2012)

Isfj


----------



## The Notorious S.K.L. (Jan 22, 2014)

ENFP, though Batman seems pretty INFJ. Must be the work of the Joker.


----------



## Moyasu (Feb 19, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Hey, nice username 

ISTP


----------



## ghostgirl (Apr 22, 2014)

ESTJ 

x


----------



## amoon (Aug 24, 2013)

INFx


----------



## Ninebirds (Jul 7, 2012)

Isfp


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

ISTx for some reason


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

Infx


----------



## 20Rings (Jul 22, 2014)

Intp


----------



## HFGE (Jul 19, 2014)

Hm. INFP.


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Intp


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

I'd say INTJ


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Sounds either sciency or fantastical, I thought of science first so I'll say INTP


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ENFP, happy on the outside (orange) but sad on the inside (suicidal). I don't even know


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

Isfj.


----------



## Eska (Aug 18, 2014)

Estp


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

Infj


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Esfj


----------



## Blystone (Oct 11, 2012)

ISFJ :kitteh::kitteh::tongue:


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Isfj ?


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Istj


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Intp


----------



## Dr.Op (Aug 17, 2014)

Istj.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Entj


----------



## Calmwolf (Sep 5, 2013)

Istp


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Infj


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Istj


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Intp


----------



## R45tx (Jul 19, 2014)

Intp


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Istp


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Istp


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

One look at her sparkly eyes, her cute smile & I suspected she's a fun loving ENFJ.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> One look at her sparkly eyes, her cute smile & I suspected she's a fun loving ENFJ.


Oh god no- can't relate much to enfj , but thanks!

As for your user name- infp


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Nope, I suspect that my username's type would begin with an X



Edit: poor wording.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

ENFP. it has something open and free and feeling about it.


----------



## Omnidexterity (Jun 29, 2014)

ISTP, perchance?


----------



## SweetVenom (Mar 7, 2014)

^ entp


----------



## snowflakes (Aug 21, 2014)

Istj ^^


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Infp


----------



## StellarSkies (Jun 29, 2014)

This one is tough...

ISTJ


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ixtj


every personality type known to man, woman and a few farm animals


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

vinniebob said:


> every personality type known to man, woman and a few farm animals


))))) cute!

you are one playful INTJ; well developed Fi and Se?


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

FluffyTheAnarchist said:


> ))))) cute!
> 
> you are one playful INTJ; well developed Fi and Se?


si senora fluff, it is a survival skill I acquired at a young age [I believe the ice age] I have a extremely hard time with small talk and am forced to use humor as a communicative skill other wise I would very seldom speak. all my talents lie between my ears and unfortunately very few people have acquired the same interests as myself 

edit-most INTJ's are very playful in a private setting


----------



## slothpop (Mar 19, 2014)

I see your username as INFPish. ^


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Intp


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

I am now sorry for myself for choosing a random username. ^^ I just wanted to write posts as fast as possible and forgot about my image for a moment. Sad story.


----------



## 20Rings (Jul 22, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Isfp?


----------



## Aphelionfrost (Jul 16, 2014)

Entj?


----------



## catspajamas (Oct 30, 2013)

Intp


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

ENFP? Lol.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## phantom_ecstasy (Jul 24, 2012)

Istj


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Isfp


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Intp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Enfj


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

Infj


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

Infp


----------



## melancholy (Aug 14, 2014)

Enfj


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

infp


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Intj?


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Extp


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

xNTJ


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Enxp


----------



## Korpasov (Jul 19, 2014)

Probably INTJ


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Infj


----------



## geraldineL (Jul 16, 2014)

Flaming Bassoon: ESFP


----------



## dinkalink (Aug 31, 2014)

Intp


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

estp


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

enfp


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Intp


----------



## Worriedfunction (Jun 2, 2011)

Istj.


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

xNTJ xP


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

Infj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Infp


----------



## intpanonyme (Aug 29, 2014)

infj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

intp


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

infj


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

Infj


----------



## dinkalink (Aug 31, 2014)

Infp


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

^^ISTP



BlueberryCupcake said:


> I am now sorry for myself for choosing a random username. ^^ I just wanted to write posts as fast as possible and forgot about my image for a moment. Sad story.



Then change it. There is a thread for that in the support forum.


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Isfj


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

Infj


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Istp


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

niss said:


> ^^ISTPThen change it. There is a thread for that in the support forum.


Ah cool.  Thanks.Infj for the wanderer?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

INFP for BlueberryCupcake


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Intp


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

@GoosePeelings
Everytime I see your name I think of MooseFeelings
And the only type capable of thinking about a Moose's feelings is ENFJ


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

INFJ
2special


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

IxFP


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

The username sends a message of independence that is most likely meant to complement the Fluttershy pic of your avatar.

I'd say INTx.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Infp


----------



## tantomoriremotutti (May 7, 2014)

INFP for moonious
"Tantomoriremotutti" should be "weareallgoingtodieanyway" in english


----------



## popsicle (Sep 6, 2014)

I like your username.

INTJ


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Esfp


----------



## Atrej (Nov 4, 2013)

Enfj

xd


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Infp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Intp


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

INxP


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

no idea


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

@pancaketreehouse
ENFP 

[I have a feeling mine is going to be totally different than what I actually am hahah]


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

INFJ... lol.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

pancaketreehouse said:


> no idea


Booooooo cop out :'( :'( :'( 
@Quernus INTJ


----------



## therainandthunder (Aug 10, 2014)

infp


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

@therainandthunder - ISFP


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ExFP.

Edit: @StunnedFox - Congratulations, you're about to become a VIP Member


----------



## youdistractme (Apr 15, 2014)

Infj


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Estp


----------



## rainrunner (Jul 15, 2014)

@Grandmaster Yoda - intj


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Inxp


----------



## Amonite (Feb 5, 2012)

Moonius = ENTP

[According to a quick google search, 'Moonius' is either a space hobo or a spiritual revolutionary  ]


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Amonite said:


> Moonius = ENTP
> 
> [According to a quick google search, 'Moonius' is either a space hobo or a spiritual revolutionary  ]


Entp

Haha, 
I live on the earth, so I do not have a home in space. Therefore, Google is correct. I am, sadly, a space hobo. 

What google did not know is that I made 'Moonious' up. It's just a saying , like you would say 'okay' 'cool' 'so...' 'moonious'. Though more in a silly sense. :kitteh:


----------



## Theophania (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, basing my assumption on Amonite's brief research, and your explanation of your username, I am going to say INTP.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Theophania said:


> Well, basing my assumption on Amonite's brief research, and your explanation of your username, I am going to say INTP.


Theo, pertaining to religion, so... NF of some kind. :tongue: The ending is a little odd, so I'm gonna say your name is an INFP.


----------



## Theophania (Sep 7, 2014)

Tranquility said:


> Theo, pertaining to religion, so... NF of some kind. :tongue: The ending is a little odd, so I'm gonna say your name is an INFP.


My username is actually the Greek variation of my real name, Tiffany. I kind of have a fetish for Greek names lol Now Tranquility... That reminds me of an ISFJ. They seem to value peace and tranquility.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Theophania said:


> My username is actually the Greek variation of my real name, Tiffany. I kind of have a fetish for Greek names lol Now Tranquility... That reminds me of an ISFJ. They seem to value peace and tranquility.


I've actually considered ISFJ for my type before.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Enfj


----------



## aloneinmusic (Mar 1, 2014)

Enfj


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## JoyDreamer (Sep 1, 2014)

Wontlookdown - ISFJ


----------



## tyler94 (Sep 10, 2014)

JoyDreamer - INFP... I don't know tbh


----------



## malphigus (Jan 15, 2014)

IxFP... like... ISFP?


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Hm....INFP?


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Intp


----------



## disguise (Jan 17, 2014)

Isfj


----------



## Eckis (Feb 7, 2013)

Istp


----------



## Derse Dreamer (Jun 29, 2014)

IxTP ;p


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

INFP I would say!


----------



## ihadahamsandwich (Sep 21, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## Low Light (Feb 7, 2014)

Infp?


----------



## Waiting4Dawn (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm going for IN...*pause*...TP?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## TinyLemon (Sep 17, 2014)

INTP, obviously. roud:


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

^enfp


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

ISxJ


----------



## TinyLemon (Sep 17, 2014)

Whichever is afraid of heights. roud:


----------



## caramel_choctop (Sep 20, 2010)

Enfp.


----------



## Max (Aug 14, 2014)

Hm, something sensory ES*P.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Estp


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Ixfp


----------



## Eikichi (Feb 15, 2014)

Istj


----------



## therainandthunder (Aug 10, 2014)

isfp


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Infp


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Intp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Ummon (Jun 16, 2014)

Intp of course


----------



## trifire (Aug 16, 2014)

ENFJ.
I can just imagine someone shouting come on lol.


----------



## Rhinocerocket (Aug 16, 2012)

Trifire..

ENFJ also?? Sounds.. explode..y.. xD


----------



## Then (Oct 1, 2014)

"Rhinocerocket"

ENFP!


----------



## therainandthunder (Aug 10, 2014)

Intj


----------



## CurtailedWhale (Oct 6, 2014)

Intp


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

yea bitch's do me


----------



## NonyaBiznus (Dec 28, 2012)

Vinnie. Like My cousin vinnie. my cousin is an ISFJ, but she is a girl, and is not named vinnie. the second part is bob, i had a boss named bob, i don't know his type though. I would guess and IxTJ though, based on the way he presided over the kitchen. Quiet, unassuming, but strict. Probably an ISTJ.

So, let's go with ISTJ.

I think that's some sound logic if I've ever seen it.


----------



## NonyaBiznus (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh, and because she got skipped, I'll do @_CurtailedWhale_ as well.

Curtail: "reduce in extent or quantity; impose a restriction on"

I was going to say its an SJ, but then I realized the whale itself was the one being curtailed, not doing the curtailing. So not an SJ. Whales are introverted creatures, only hanging out with one family their whole lives, if they even have a family, So I. Seeing as this whale places so much focus on being restricted that they feel the need to include it in their username, it is most likely a P. Whales spend their time singing songs, so an F is more likely. Whales are dreamers not doers, so N. I'd say S if it were a dolphin.

CurtailedWhale = INFP

I need to get a job


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

NonyaBiznus?

Sounds ESFPish.


----------



## Random409 (Oct 8, 2014)

I would like to see you as an infj B3LIAL


----------



## therainandthunder (Aug 10, 2014)

I think ESTJ...


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

INFJ 
caps plz


----------



## B00Bz (Jul 11, 2013)

sounds anime so intj...im not familiar with the character

inb4 ESTP


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

INFJ
dundundun


----------



## MelodyGirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Infp


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Mr. Demiurge (Jun 18, 2014)

intj


----------



## hawkataine (May 31, 2014)

Intp


----------



## Orgho (Dec 12, 2014)

feels like ESFJ


----------



## Sirius Black (Sep 28, 2014)

istj


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Let's make this a bit more detailed, shall we? :wink:

It's been a while since I've read/seen the series, but I don't remember Sirius being particularly popular in-universe (even among the people who know he was framed for murder), so an I would probably feel more comfortable identifying himself as an outcast than an E would.

You took care to spell the name with proper spaces, capitalization, and no numbers, but this could come from either an S's love of getting the details right (following "the rules" of English) or an N's love of meaningfulness (choosing "a name" over a series of letters)

A person statistically likely to be an adult yet who chose a character from a children's/adolescents' series doesn't scream T or J to me for some reason, so we're at I-FP.


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

isfj


----------



## nO_d3N1AL (Apr 25, 2014)

Infj


----------



## Orgho (Dec 12, 2014)

Isfp 

based on just the words not the writing


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Intp


----------



## FlightlessBird (Dec 10, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## enitsirp (Apr 18, 2013)

isfj


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

^^^^^
intp


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Enfp


----------



## RoseAlone (Feb 1, 2014)

ISTP
Guys, guys chill. We aren't trying to guess their actual type! We're trying to say what type would have that username steriotypically.


----------



## Ebon (Aug 9, 2013)

Infp


----------



## AdInfinitum (Oct 21, 2014)

Intj


----------



## ponyjoyride (May 7, 2010)

Infj


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Xnfp


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Istp


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Istj


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Infj.


----------



## Isuckatusernames (Sep 9, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Dawd (Jul 7, 2013)

ISTP. 

Good luck with mine.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

XXXX

thanks a whole lot, "dawd"


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Exfp.


----------



## Unboxme99 (Jan 6, 2015)

OrdinarySnowflake...esfj


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Istj


----------



## Unboxme99 (Jan 6, 2015)

Your half way there my boy...XXTJ


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Entj


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Exfp


----------



## Modal Soul (Jun 16, 2013)

intp


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Infj.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

ESFP. I _love_ Amy by the way!


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

winterlust said:


> esfp. I _love_ amy by the way!


infp.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Infp.


----------



## orihara (Nov 23, 2014)

fi dom but not the dreamy kind; the hipster one so isfp


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Entp


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Istp


----------



## Queen of Mars (Jan 10, 2015)

Moonious said:


> Istp


Infp.


----------



## Sygma (Dec 19, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## i_really_hate_decisions (Dec 7, 2014)

Entj?
Maybe?


----------



## Isuckatusernames (Sep 9, 2014)

Entp


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

isuckatusernames said:


> entp


istj.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

@An Obese Skeleton
ESFP haha


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Extj


----------



## Mutant Hive Queen (Oct 29, 2013)

Infj.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

Entp.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## personific (Dec 24, 2014)

ChocolateBunny: Infp.


----------



## applechan53 (Jan 15, 2015)

Personific- ESFP.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Infp.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

ISFP irony.


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Enfp.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Infj


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

IXFJ, more iNFJ


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## PrincessK (May 6, 2014)

Infj


----------



## diamond_mouth (May 17, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Isfp


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

esfj


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

Esfj


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Infp


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

istp


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

Esfp


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

Infj


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Esfp


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

Infp


----------



## Mimic octopus (May 3, 2014)

Infp


----------



## missjayjay (May 5, 2014)

estj


----------



## Lady D (Mar 17, 2013)

esfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Entj


----------



## Kate Bishop (Feb 6, 2015)

infp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ISFx


----------



## Ennie (Feb 9, 2015)

This is a game? 
Hmm, ENTP


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## mihai.88. (Feb 9, 2015)

Intj.


----------



## Pantali (Jan 31, 2015)

Estj


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Enxp


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

infj


----------



## SpottedTurtle (Jul 18, 2013)

Infp.


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

xahhakatar said:


> isfp


intp


----------



## pivot_turn (Dec 10, 2014)

Estp


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Enfj


----------



## Enistery (Feb 13, 2015)

Comes across as ISTJ.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

XNTP, possibly INTP. I find that a lot of XNTPs' like anime and your username also kind of matches the assumptions I have in my mind.


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Isfp


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Esfj


----------



## jjcu (May 12, 2014)

Sounds ISTP to me.


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

ESTP 


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

ISTJ because that's the type I see most with non-word usernames?

never posted here but I'm pretty certain I have an ISFP-esque username

Edit: sorry, that was for another person. Lesuhlee, ENFP but only because it makes me think of Leslie Knope who I've seen for a while as ENFP


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

@alittlebear you seem infp also it's the pronunciation for my given name Leslie


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## Serpent (Aug 6, 2015)

ESTP

Just curious, why don't you include that quote about leading a pack of wolves in your signature?


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

It is in my signature. Thought it was at least; set it as signature in Tapatalk 


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

But I may need to do it on the PC website


Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Lesuhlee said:


> It is in my signature. Thought it was at least; set it as signature in Tapatalk
> 
> 
> Throw me to the wolves; I'll emerge leading the pack.


Ah - Tapatalk messes things up. It's actually in all of your posts, distinct from your actual signature. 

ESTJ after learning username origin


----------



## The_Wanderer (Jun 13, 2013)

Isfj


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

There I reverted back to my PC website non tapatalk override sig


----------



## derlierina (Aug 5, 2014)

Esfj


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Grrrrr! This signature shit is pissing me off! Why isn't it letting me use my signature from the website in this tapatalk app?


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

@derlierina INFJ all the way baby!


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

Enfj


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Enfp


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## SmartasJoe (Jan 16, 2014)

Esfj


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Entp


----------



## Lesuhlee (Feb 14, 2015)

Clearly, the bullshit cockiness facade overprojects through his username.


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Isfj


----------



## Bagheera (Oct 20, 2014)

Infj


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Son of Mercury (Aug 12, 2014)

ISTP.


Now, go ahead and say ESTJ, or ISTJ.


----------



## Bagheera (Oct 20, 2014)

Definitely XNFP. Witty parody of XSTJ, I see. :wink:


----------



## LarryL (Apr 2, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> Intj


Is it because my name is Larry ?  My best friend is INTJ tho x)

ENTP

ed: got ninja'd

INFP


----------



## hksfdgknsjbdklrafbku (Jan 2, 2015)

Istj


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Isfp


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I'll say INFP


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

IXTP, leaning to INTP.


----------



## Sehrynn (Mar 30, 2015)

An understanding type. ISFJ? INFP? Hmm.


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

ISTJ I guess.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Intj


----------



## velveteen (Feb 28, 2015)

Istp


----------



## ElectricFrogy (Apr 2, 2015)

Enfj


----------



## Skyblade (Mar 28, 2015)

I would say ESFP


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Infp


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

You smexy INFJ beast


----------



## Skyblade (Mar 28, 2015)

Enfp (I'm on my phone so I can't even see what your type actually is )


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Skyblade - INFP or ISFP


----------



## Ominously (Dec 7, 2014)

Intj...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm saying ISTP.
Cesspool just makes me think of an isolated society that does not clean itself very well.
Ominously sounds INFJ


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

INTP.

I'm really curious about mine.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

intp


----------



## Skyblade (Mar 28, 2015)

Intp


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm thinking of an ISxP with a healthy grip on her tertiary Ni.

Also, YAY AZUMANGA DAIOH!


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Infj


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

INTx of some sort, but more Fi than Fe so INTJ.


----------



## Aulredigon (Jun 19, 2015)

Esfp


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

"Kremy" somehow makes me think of my brother, so INTP. No idea how though.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

infj


----------



## Lacuna (Oct 17, 2014)

Innogen said:


> I'm thinking of an ISxP with a healthy grip on her tertiary Ni.
> 
> Also, YAY AZUMANGA DAIOH!


Azumanga Daioh!! :rockon:


By the power of stereotypes I deem SofiaDarkO ... ISTP


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

I have no idea >.>
Maybe IxFP?


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Istp


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

I'd say ENFJ.


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

It definitely seems like some sort of INFx name.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

ExTP


----------



## Christian Exodia (May 28, 2014)

xNTP


----------



## Aulredigon (Jun 19, 2015)

Isfp


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

Entj


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

Esfp


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

Ellis Bell said:


> Er... ESFP.


Are you kidding? I love ESFP's, hello! my username! Don't hate


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

Dark and Derisive said:


> Esfp


Yay! ESFP again! Man! This is awesome!


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Something tells me you're an ENFJ...


----------



## Levitar (Jan 24, 2015)

Lady = Fe, cause I associate the cultural idea of "being a lady" with Fe. And Mojave is a location which makes me think Si, being proud of where you came from and all that. So ESFJ.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Esfp


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

@Shorty Levi Seems INTP, except the name. @AlanMonTap INTJ


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

I get an ISFJ vibe from that name.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

@Innogen

INFP vibe, actually


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

ENTP for some reason.


----------



## lady_mojave (Aug 1, 2014)

Enfp


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Isfp


----------



## Sinister (Jun 8, 2015)

Intj


----------



## overlordofpizza (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm going to say INTJ.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Pizzathegreat.. hmm, my guess would be an ISFJ or an ISTJ. They are generally ( I say generally speaking; not every one of them.. ) foodies and have a penchant for posting food pictures on the Internet or providing food to their loved ones.


----------



## Twisted Mind (Aug 28, 2014)

LuvGen as in Love-Generator?
Uhmmm ENFJ


----------



## hecticSketch (Jun 23, 2015)

INTJ or P.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

​Isfp


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

Istp.


----------



## Innogen (Oct 22, 2014)

Angsty INFx.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

Hmm... I get some INFx vibe from it.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Errm...IXTJ.


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

Enfj.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Infp


----------



## KevinHeaven (Apr 6, 2015)

Istp


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

​Intp


----------



## Dawd (Jul 7, 2013)

INFP because Radiohead is hipster.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Esfj.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

xNTJ


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

INTP because Paranoid + Android and Donnie Darko..


----------



## bleghc (Jan 2, 2015)

ESFJ just because instinct and Love is spelled Luv. (Going off stereotypes. xP)


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

I kind of got an ISTP vibe from the "rad trash" part lol.


----------



## AlanMonTap (Apr 17, 2015)

Enfp.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

​I don't know why, but it gives me sort of a ENTJ vibe.


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

Inf..j?


----------



## Demoiselle Dys (Oct 29, 2014)

estp


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

​INFP because it reminds me of Donnie Darko.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne (Mar 8, 2015)

Intp. 

Being a paranoid android does seem INTP-like, stereotypically.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

ISTP lol.


----------



## Rabid Seahorse (Mar 10, 2015)

ENFJ because it makes me think of a charismatic leader of a commune.


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

​Estp


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

The name itself? INTP.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

IxTJ


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Infj


----------



## TheCosmicHeart (Jun 24, 2015)

intp


----------

